#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για τον νέο νόμο 4178/13 για τα αυθαίρετα, Κομοτηνή, 04.10.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Παρασκευή, 4 Οκτωβρίου 2013, 10:30-13:00
*Πού:* Κομοτηνή, πρώην Νομαρχίας Δημοκρατίας 1, Κτήριο Περιφέρειας, Αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων*
Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Διοργανωτής:* Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α. σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΕ/ΤΘ.

Στην εκδήλωση θα παρευρεθούν και θα συμμετάσχουν οι:

*Καλαφάτης Σταύρος*, Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Αλεξιάδης Σωκράτης*, Γενικός Γραμματέας Χωροταξίας & Αστικού Περιβάλλοντος του Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Γαρδίκη Ευρυδίκη*, Προϊσταμένη τμήματος ΑΆ της Διεύθυνσης Οικοδομικού Κτιριολογικού Κανονισμού*Καρατσώλης Κωνσταντίνος*, Νομικός Σύμβουλος του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού

----------

